# Sol niger within medley



## hostile (Jan 6, 2008)

was wondering if anybody has a tabbed version of the medley?

much appreciated!


----------



## Martin_777 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's something for powertab. Haven't had a look at it yet.

Zeta1 Reticuli Sol Niger Within Power Tab by Meshuggah @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

And: 

Found something else @ Meshuggah Tab Archive:

Meshuggah Tab Archive

Sol Niger Medly at the very bottom:

http://www.tandjent.com/meshtabs/solniger/solniger-medley.txt

Have fun!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Durero (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome hostile, you have great taste!


----------

